# New Forum Look



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2018)

Have to say I don't like the new forum look.  It is really slow to load, and the format is so large I have to scroll around on it.  Guess I will get used to it.  The facebook miniature horse discussion group is much easier to use, but I don't like the topics all mixed up.  Since I'm not interested in foaling, looking at multiple topics of mares' genitals  gets old.  And I'm rather tired of the all the topics about people "rescuing" miniatures. 

So, I'll be coming back here.  Especially to the driving forum.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 16, 2018)

Hi, Marsha thank you for the feedback. Honestly, I appreciate it. I'll be able to address things like this when the forum is all finished updating. If you (everyone) will keep note of things that need to be tweaked...or things you feel are not just right after this new version has completed I can work on fixing it. Actually,  If you want to you can post it here so I'll have it all in one place.

Right now the forum is moving slowly because of all the processes running in the background. Every topic, post (well over a million), member profile, photo, etc has to be written to this new version. This was Not a version upgrade, it is a new version.  It's been almost 5 days and it's not even 35% finished, so we bumped it up a little yesterday.... but it will still take a while. 

Putting up with the slow load times was the choice as opposed to having the forum completely down while it writes content. This process works faster as the forum is used so I did it this way.  If I try to run the processes too fast the server will shut down. 

I'm sorry for the inconvenience, I know it's aggravating it drives me nuts waiting for pages to load.


----------



## Cayuse (May 16, 2018)

Thank you for explaining the slowness.  I did notice it but it hasn't been too bad here.  The new format took me a little time to adjust to it, but I like it.  The  "hearts" instead of the "like"  button (gizmo thingy? I guess its not truly a button) completely flummoxed me,  but I am working my way through it. 

Is the print smaller? I'm not sure, lol, as I need a cataract fixed badly.  If you tell me the print is not smaller, I'm calling the opthomologist pronto ?!!!


----------



## Minimor (May 16, 2018)

Is there to be a mobile version again?  I used to use the full version if I wanted to post a photo from my phone, but otherwise always used mobile.  This version is so clunky on my phone, i really miss the mobile option


----------



## chandab (May 16, 2018)

Is there a way to shut off the notices sent to e-mail?   I've gotten quite a bit of e-mail from the forum since the start of the upgrade, I'd rather just read here than have e-mails coming.  TY.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 16, 2018)

Cayuse the trophy for a thank you is what confused me, I think it kinda weird.  :whistling   Seems like having the names of the people there who liked the post was nicer than having to click on the number to see. It is nicer I think to have other emotions there though. I'd have to look but I'm pretty sure the font is the same default size.  You can adjust the size on your browser if need be. Which one do you use? I might be able to help you.  When it's all done I'll see if I can increase the default size.

Really Holly? darn, I'm sorry. not sorry I got to use the sad face instead of the heart hahaha. Seriously that's odd cause It's auto responsive. For me, once I connected to the site via mobile it was so much better than the old version. I was really happy to see that since the old mobile version was awful or that's what I thought.  This is something I'll have to find out about. I hope it gets better for you.

chanda me too, I had to redo mine. I don't like notifications either from anywhere...anyway look up at the top right and click the little drill-down next to your name, there should be a "settings"  link there and if you click it you'll see "notification settings" there on the right. Let me know if you have a problem finding it.


----------



## chandab (May 17, 2018)

I think I got it.  TY.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 19, 2018)

I'm sure I'll get used to it.  I don't have a smart phone.  I access the forum on my tablet and home pc.  I do not like the heart icon for "like".  Hearts are huggy, kissy--icky. Overused and undervalued.


----------



## Cayuse (May 19, 2018)

I am not crazy about the "like" heart icon either and the other ones that are with it.  I THOUGHT I would get used to it, but hearts and trophys seem not quite exactly what I am trying to convey when I want to "like" something.  

Everything else is working great.  Not as slow (for me anyway) as it was to start with.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2018)

It must have been a huge job Debby and taken an enormous amount of your time , so thank you . 

It certainly is different but I'm sure once it's in full swing , speed and teething problems arising will be quickly forgotten ?


----------



## Cayuse (May 20, 2018)

I just found the Gallery page !   Has it always been there and I somehow missed it?  I might have to ad a picture.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 27, 2018)

sorry just saw this. Yes, it's been there it's not new.


----------



## chandab (May 27, 2018)

The new forum look is even more different on my kindle.  [I'm on the desktop now, but just thought I'd comment now, while I can more easily type.  The stylus slows me down, as does the small size.]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2018)

Still don't like it.  It comes up huge on my pc and I have to scroll to see the forums.  Still slow to load.  It's almost too much trouble to visit it as often as I used to. If it weren't for the driving forum, I probably wouldn't come at all any more.   Maybe if I were into tweeting, instagram, and facebook it would be more useful.  But since I'm not, it isn't working well for me.  We dinosaurs will soon be extinct, so I suppose it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 9, 2018)

Chanda, how is it on your desktop?

Marsha, hi I'm sorry are you talking about scrolling horizontally? that shouldn't be happening at all, I don't blame you for getting aggravated with it. If you will please tell me what browser you use. I think I know what to tell you to do but I'm going to ask ipb support first.


----------



## Mona (Jun 9, 2018)

I don;t have to scroll sideways but still find it slow opening pages.  ?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 9, 2018)

Debby - LB said:


> Chanda, how is it on your desktop?
> 
> Marsha, hi I'm sorry are you talking about scrolling horizontally? that shouldn't be happening at all, I don't blame you for getting aggravated with it. If you will please tell me what browser you use. I think I know what to tell you to do but I'm going to ask ipb support first.


We use Firefox.  Scrolling vertically.  We have our page size set up and it works for almost all sites just fine.  Once in a while, one is too large and this is now one of them.  Since it is a site I visit often, it is not as convenient as it used to be.  On my Tablet, it is the correct size.  I guess most people are using devices now and not pcs.  I like using the pc because the images are larger and it loads faster than on my Tablet.  I will try adjusting my screen size and see if that makes scrolling easier. 

I'm beginning to get used to it.


----------



## chandab (Jun 10, 2018)

Debby - LB said:


> Chanda, how is it on your desktop?


Getting use to it, some what.  On my kindle this morning.

It's still a bit slow, but not as bad as it was.


----------



## Zergling (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm new so I don't remember the old look so I guess it doesn't matter. The forum looks nice but load times a little slow... I wondered why and now I understand.

I run a different forum elsewhere and these things can be a bit of a pain but once its done and the bugs are worked out I'm sure it will be grand.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks, Marsha, when you said you've had to "scroll around on it" I thought it was a width problem..that you had to scroll right to see the whole window so glad to hear that's not happening! So, your browser settings are causing the large page sizes here. The quickest temp. fix for that is to hold your ctrl key down and hit the minus key to decrease the page size BUT when Firefox updates and/or if you have it set to clear the cache on closing then it will just revert back.   I wonder if there is a setting to use for only increasing the sizes of certain websites? I'll have to look at that.
Thanks for all the feedback. Yes better than it was but still running slow for me too.  The forum software has been finished with its upgrades happy to report everything is working and we lost nothing. Now it's time to upgrade the server.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 13, 2018)

Are the hearts gone?  I wasn't keen on them at first, but grew to like them.  

It is loading fast for me, about the same as before the change.  

My random exclamation ! mark still shows up.  I thought maybe it would be gone with the new updates but it is still with me.  It only happens at this site.  

Every once in awhile this ! happens.  I don't mind if no one else does.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 14, 2018)

LOL that was the biggest complaint I got... about the heart (love?) being used for a "like" button -- that and the trophy for thank you, so I changed them both. I could change them back.    That's weird about the !!  embrace it I say. hhhaha


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 14, 2018)

I have grown fond of the !.  It makes me smile at random moments.  I know some didn't like the hearts, that's cool.  To be honest I wasn't crazy about them but I adjusted. Then I had to adjust when they were changed.  It's me, lol.  I don't like change too much.

I thought the trophy button was meant as a "you did awesome!". Guess I misinterpreted that one.  People probably are wondering why I keep thanking them...oh well


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 14, 2018)

Glad the heart is gone. Like Cayuse, I was starting to get used to it, but it is not always an appropriate response to a post.  Site is still loading a little slowly for me, but it is better.

Interesting about the !


----------

